# RTA Map Center -- Support >  How do you use the road trip maps when making more then one stop

## Kathy Wells-Calhoun

I am trying to create a map from Arizona to New york with multiple stops along the way. I am not going the most direct route as we are traveling during the middle of December and depending on the weather, will be trying to stay in the southern states until we reach the east coast then heading north. I would like to plan multiple destination - AZ to Tenn to Richmond to NY . Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Here is the tutorial for creating custom routes and multiple stops.

You can read the entire thread, but here is a succinct report from a fellow beginning RTA Maps Custom user that you might find helpful (after you read the first post in that thread)

----------


## Kathy Wells-Calhoun

After I ask the question I played around alittle more and found the map center that I could customize. I have recalculated my trip, adding my stops and local attractions and saved the map. Thanks!!!

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Thanks for posting again and letting us know that you found the maps helpful.  Have fun on your road trip.

Mark

----------

